# Leg/calf torn open from falling limb



## szajer (Feb 21, 2014)

This photo was supplied by a member of another forum I frequent.

Since he was not an arborist, "the photo holder," his description of what happened was rather ambiguous. So I'll paraphrase and take liberties— for lack of a better explanation from him.

The injured climber was standing within the crotch of a lower branch, while reaching out to make his cut. As the branch fell, the tips then hit the ground first, springing the butt of the branch back into where he was standing. I'm guessing the branch diameter was 9" or better, with an overall length of 30' 

So as the branch came back into the crotch where he was standing, it pinned his calf against the trunk -then sliding down and tearing away at his flesh as it fell away. And from what I understood, he was not tied in. Probably a joe homeowner trying to save some cash.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 21, 2014)

That'll leave a scar for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 21, 2014)

Ouch. Freaking ouch.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 21, 2014)

Will take a couple staples to patch that up.


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 22, 2014)

aww mummy ,,,,yer dont wanna see that 

get well wishes to the poor leg owner


----------



## groundup (Mar 30, 2014)

Yikes!!!!!!!!


----------

